# OHSA 10 or 30



## charliec2828 (Dec 12, 2019)

Does anyone know if there are any reputable agencies that offer OSHA training online? Thanks


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

charliec2828 said:


> Does anyone know if there are any reputable agencies that offer OSHA training online? Thanks



OSHA is very clear that it is not acceptable. Mostly because of the obvious opportunity for cheating.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

paulengr said:


> OSHA is very clear that it is not acceptable. Mostly because of the obvious opportunity for cheating.




There are online companies that you can use in lieu of a classroom setting. Go to OSHA online.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

paulengr said:


> OSHA is very clear that it is not acceptable. Mostly because of the obvious opportunity for cheating.


I am getting sick of you. STFU.

https://www.osha.gov/dte/outreach/training_providers.html


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

http://www.osha.gov/laws-regs/standardinterpretations/2012-08-02

Same with electrical, mining, and most other training requirements. It is always “part” but not 100%.


----------



## charliec2828 (Dec 12, 2019)

Thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

paulengr said:


> http://www.osha.gov/laws-regs/standardinterpretations/2012-08-02
> 
> Same with electrical, mining, and most other training requirements. It is always “part” but not 100%.


That link is about first-aid and CPR, not OSHA 10 or 30.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

charliec2828 said:


> Thanks, much appreciated.


I did OSHA 10 for my father not that long ago, I forget which company I used, but just look for a decent one at a good price. And make sure to take the "Construction" course, as there are a few different types.


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

paulengr said:


> OSHA is very clear that it is not acceptable. Mostly because of the obvious opportunity for cheating.



False...That's not how this works, that's not how any of this works. 





charliec2828 said:


> Does anyone know if there are any reputable agencies that offer OSHA training online? Thanks



I took my OSHA 30 through www.clicksafety.com and they issued me an OSHA approved card. There is a 30 hour timer and it will actually take you a little longer than 33 hours with the introduction.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

HackWork said:


> I did OSHA 10 for my father not that long ago, I forget which company I used, but just look for a decent one at a good price. And make sure to take the "Construction" course, as there are a few different types.




IBEW now has (maybe a federal requirement) voice prints and ID’s so when you do an online class through the NJATC the computer calls to verify you are the person on the computer taking the class. I’m sure there are ways around that but it’s more convenient than investing a day(s) going to a physical class. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

TheLivingBubba said:


> There is a 30 hour timer and it will actually take you a little longer than 33 hours with the introduction.


Yup, OSHA 10 took me 11 hours.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

HackWork said:


> Yup, OSHA 10 took me 11 hours.




OSHA 30 took me 33 hours plus a hard drive cause threw my laptop across the room at 32 hours thinking this is bull****


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

VELOCI3 said:


> IBEW now has (maybe a federal requirement) voice prints and ID’s so when you do an online class through the NJATC the computer calls to verify you are the person on the computer taking the class. I’m sure there are ways around that but it’s more convenient than investing a day(s) going to a physical class.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





VELOCI3 said:


> OSHA 30 took me 33 hours plus a hard drive cause threw my laptop across the room at 32 hours thinking this is bull****
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My local hall has OSHA 30 but it is over 5 Saturdays and is just much more convenient to do as you please on the internet. Spending two or three hours when you please to do it, vs having to show up 5 Saturdays in row; I'm inclined to think that you're going to be able to take away more info and retain it.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

TheLivingBubba said:


> My local hall has OSHA 30 but it is over 5 Saturdays and is just much more convenient to do as you please on the internet. Spending two or three hours when you please to do it, vs having to show up 5 Saturdays in row; I'm inclined to think that you're going to be able to take away more info and retain it.




I did it on the boss’ time little by little. I like my saturdays 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I haven't taken this but could it be any worse than the lead paint training we had to take awhile back. God that was awful.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

TheLivingBubba said:


> My local hall has OSHA 30 but it is over 5 Saturdays and is just much more convenient to do as you please on the internet. Spending two or three hours when you please to do it, vs having to show up 5 Saturdays in row; I'm inclined to think that you're going to be able to take away more info and retain it.


The online course *forces* you to pay attention. The reason why it took me 11 hours for the 10 hour course is because I didn't pay enough attention and I had to go back to find the right answers to the questions.

I took the 30 hour course at the IBEW and didn't pay any attention.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Treat online classes like any class/course with quizzes & tests. Take notes including the quiz questions, because, next time through you can look for the specific answer & quiz questions like to appear on tests. :smile:
btw, the section on grinders was really good. Never heard it before.


----------



## michel (Jul 16, 2019)

I took OSHA10 through AdvanceOnline (one of their approved sites) but never got the card. I contacted them and verified my address, and they were supposed to send another card, but I didn’t receive it either. 

I did print the certificate at the end of the training which so far has got me into any site that’s required it.


----------



## Amperage (Aug 1, 2019)

VELOCI3 said:


> IBEW now has (maybe a federal requirement) voice prints and ID’s so when you do an online class through the NJATC the computer calls to verify you are the person on the computer taking the class. I’m sure there are ways around that but it’s more convenient than investing a day(s) going to a physical class.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





American Safety Council follows the same principal. Every time you pass the quiz, they ask questions pertaining to information you added upon registration. If the information does not match, they give you a warning that you will get kicked out if you continue to put false information. 


I would have finished the course today but, I exceeded the 7.5 hour mark. The only issue you will encounter taking the 30-hour course is running out the clock. With the American Safety Council, the clock must reach zero in order to take the quiz. 



They also offer an timeout system. If you think you can just play the videos and not be around, you may find your account was logged off due to inactivity when you were prompt to click the box to stay online. It pops up sporadically. 



American Safety council also offers 24 hour help (they respond in around 3-4 minutes) in the event you get stuck along the way. They do require for you to tell them your date of birth, email address in addition to screen name for verification before they will answer your question.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

They had those verification questions when I did my father's OSHA 10. I had him on the phone when I first entered the info so he could tell me anything that I did not already know, and I remembered what they were.

But the test I took was harder than the one Amperage mentioned. You had to answer questions at the end of each module so if you did not pay attention you had to go back and look up the info. By the second module you learned that it was in your own best interest to pay attention. And it ended up taking me 11 hours as I mentioned above.

Now the driver's safety course that I took online was different. I was able to zip right thru that quickly answering all the questions and had an hour and change to run out in the end.


----------



## Amperage (Aug 1, 2019)

HackWork said:


> But the test I took was harder than the one Amperage mentioned. You had to answer questions at the end of each module so if you did not pay attention you had to go back and look up the info. By the second module you learned that it was in your own best interest to pay attention. And it ended up taking me 11 hours as I mentioned above.



That is exactly what I went through! Between the pretest (that won't let you advance to the next page until choose the right answer) and the quiz after each module, I kept putting it off until I only had 30 days to complete the course. I was actually shocked I let it lapse for 5 1/2 months. 


You really need to be in the right state of mind in order to complete the course. I've found my mind was more open to absorb the information from 3 a.m. - 10 a.m. than, 9 p.m. - 11 p.m. This morning, I had to go to OSHA.com to define which section in 1926 is the answer to the multiple choice pretest questions in the workshops. 


Fortunately, I have two modules left in which, I will complete tomorrow and, I will see my card coming in the mail within 2 weeks.


----------



## Amperage (Aug 1, 2019)

Amperage said:


> Fortunately, I have two modules left in which, I will complete tomorrow and, I will see my card coming in the mail within 2 weeks.





I just wanted to correct my error. Upon passing the final exam, it takes 6 - 8 weeks to receive your OSHA Card in the mail. 



The American Safety Council stated you need to take their Survey in order to receive the OSHA card. So don't forget to take their Survey upon completing the Final Exam if you use the American Safety Council to acquire your OSHA 30. 



It appears the answers you got wrong in the Quiz are the questions they ask you on the Final Exam. So keep some Cliff notes throughout the course. 




Good Luck!


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

nrp3 said:


> I haven't taken this but could it be any worse than the lead paint training we had to take awhile back. God that was awful.


I remember the "Work Lead Safe" course years ago given by Kachina. It was such a joke that nobody in the real world could follow it. I only had to use it once in 10 years. The people who complain about using AFCI should take the LEAD course and see what real stupidity is. The working with LEAD safely law that is.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I encourage people to get the 30. It can land you a safety job in the right situation.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Get both. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

OMG I'm 7 hours in on the OSHA 10 course. I want to shoot my brains out. This information is a joke. Other certifications I had to get in the past had some useful information buried in it. This course is for a 10 year old going to his first construction site. I could not fathom what the OSHA 30 class would include. The OSHA 10 has to basically repeat it self and re-explain things to make up the allotted time.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MotoGP1199 said:


> OMG I'm 7 hours in on the OSHA 10 course. I want to shoot my brains out. This information is a joke. Other certifications I had to get in the past had some useful information buried in it. This course is for a 10 year old going to his first construction site. *I could not fathom what the OSHA 30 class would include. The OSHA 10 has to basically repeat it self and re-explain things to make up the allotted time.*


Oh no, there is all different nonsense in OSHA 30 :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## L_S (Jun 19, 2018)

Safety is the way of life. Honestly I think a new standard should be created, OSHA 100 which would expire on ODD years. OSHA 10 and 30 should be combined into OSHA 40 which will be like a learner's permit while working up to your OSHA 100


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Can you get some certificate showing that you went your whole career without having to F**K with any osha certificates or other stupid safety classes ever?


I'm just about ready to take my test for that...............


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> Can you get some certificate showing that you went your whole career without having to F**K with any osha certificates or other stupid safety classes ever?
> 
> 
> I'm just about ready to take my test for that...............


No, but you can have a kid out of college with a stupid major come onto your jobsite with a safety job title and tell you about something that he has absolutely no experience with.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

They take safety seriously in Washington DC. Armed safety police patrol the job sites, and will write you a violation on the spot. They probably have safety court, and safety jail too.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

HackWork said:


> No, but you can have a kid out of college with a stupid major come onto your jobsite with a safety job title and tell you about something that he has absolutely no experience with.


Small rant:

One of the things I get all the time from young kids or safety officers. "Is that safe cutting like that", when I'm cutting conduit or strut with one hand on the material, one hand on the bandsaw. NOTE: band saw is on the ground pivoting like a chop saw cutting through material. NOTHING is below the material except the floor. Its like they think the saw is going to jump 3 inches to left and cut my finger off. They think you have to put everything on a damn vise before cutting it or something. It's not like I'm cutting conduit on my lap sitting Indian style (oops I meant, criss-cross-apple sauce for the politically correct) with the material over my lap or standing with the material on my leg. Damn snow flakes are driving me nuts. :vs_mad:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> Can you get some certificate showing that you went your whole career without having to F**K with any osha certificates or other stupid safety classes ever?
> 
> 
> I'm just about ready to take my test for that...............


And while I'm all for everybody coming home in one piece, I swear that some day you'll have to fill out a report documenting or requesting a trip to the bathroom. How are you feeling today? Did you move your bowels yesterday?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

You have to realize that if you are on one of these "safety jobs" it's usually an arrangement where the owner is paying for the Workmans Comp.
This means that if the job is safe and has little to no injuries, the owner stands to make a significant buck on the program.
This is also a savings for your employer.
These programs are all set up and in place to make money. If you are stubborn or want to cause problems, you will usually be asked to leave the site.
It's best to learn what is expected and to do what you were hired to do.

Its not a snowflake program or a babysitting service. It's a business decision. Don't be offended, learn the rules and how to operate within those rules.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I’m rarely on large construction sites so that’s where I’m coming from. That said, if I knew I was going to be, I realize I’d have to take the class. Years ago I got apprehended by the ladder police and sent to re-education camp for the day. Was working as an employee, not looking for trouble, but also didn’t know the rules of the game.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

You know what I hate? Customers who have twenty coconut palms and don't bother ever to harvest the damn things . Talk about safety issues. But I never saw any safety officers around those places........


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

macmikeman said:


> You know what I hate? Customers who have twenty coconut palms and don't bother ever to harvest the damn things . Talk about safety issues. But I never saw any safety officers around those places........


You can buy all the Pina Colada mix at the store you want. :smile:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Southeast Power said:


> You have to realize that if you are on one of these "safety jobs" it's usually an arrangement where the owner is paying for the Workmans Comp.
> This means that if the job is safe and has little to no injuries, the owner stands to make a significant buck on the program.
> This is also a savings for your employer.
> These programs are all set up and in place to make money. If you are stubborn or want to cause problems, you will usually be asked to leave the site.
> ...


What you say about the business part of it is true. However, the fact remains that the jobsites are still filled with a bunch of snowflakes who don't know the first thing about safety.

Would you hire an electrical foreman who never worked on a jobsite before and only had classroom training? Would your veteran journeymen respect him?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I bet those coconuts hurt.


----------



## Breckenridge Texas (Jun 14, 2020)

Look at TEEX & UTA. Those are the two leading edu outreach for OSHA in TX.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Breckenridge Texas said:


> Look at TEEX & UTA. Those are the two leading edu outreach for OSHA in TX. www.breckenridgeelectricians.com


Bad idea, sweetheart.


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

Breckenridge Texas said:


> Look at TEEX & UTA. Those are the two leading edu outreach for OSHA in TX. www.breckenridgeelectricians.com



No thank you.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Breckenridge Texas said:


> Look at TEEX & UTA. Those are the two leading edu outreach for OSHA in TX. www.breckenridgeelectricians.com


Are the folks at Bar W Electric hacks too, or just spammers?


----------

